# My First Show!



## HunterJumperRelay (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm going to my first show soon. Will you guys help me out by posting a list of what I need? I'm 11 years old and will be entering favorite gait and English novice.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey, will first off good luck at your first show!! Do you have a trainer who might be able to help you get a list together? or maybe mom & dad can help?? I think if you search you can find an old post someone started about a horse show check list. I will poke around and see if I can find one.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Horse Show Checklist
i always review this list just to make sure! 
good luck!! and have fun!  let us know how it goes!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

hahaha thnx ridergirl23


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

a pack of gum to chew haha when I had my first show, I couldnt keep my foot from shaking in the stirup I was so nervous haha the next class I made sure I had something to calm my nerves...

Good Luck!

Nate


----------

